# Passé simple et imparfait



## Lisa_Benetti

Buongiorno,
mi sto preparando da sola per affrontare il DELF B2, e sto ripassando i tempi del passato. Mi sono ritrovata a tradurre tre frasi e vorrei sapere se le ho corrette nel modo appropriato in quanto mi sono sorti alcuni dubbi.

1. Nel Medioevo, i signori vivevano nei castelli. Alcuni di questi hanno resistito al tempo e hanno conservato il loro aspetto.
*Au Moyen Âge, les seigneurs vivaient dans les châteaux. Certains ont résisté au temps et ont conservé leur aspect.*

2. Nel '700, il francese era parlato in tutta Europa e le idee dei filosofi circolavano ovunque.
*En 1700, le français était parlé dans toute l’Europe et les idées de philosophes françaises circulaient partout.*

3. Quando scoppiò la guerra del '14, tutti pensavano di tornare a casa. Invece è durata quattro lunghi anni e ha provocato dieci milioni di morti.
*Quand la guerre du 1914 explosa, tout le monde pensait de retourner tôt à la maison. Au contraire elle est durée quatre longs ans et elle a           provoqué dix millions de victimes.*

Ho sottolineato le parti in cui ho avuto più difficoltà. Grazie in anticipo a chiunque mi aiuti


----------



## janpol

la guerre éclata, elle a duré


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Bonjour,
je ne vois pas d'erreurs de temps dans les phrases 1 et 2. 

*Alcuni di questi : *"Certains" convient très bien. Tu aurais pu dire aussi "Certains d'entre eux" pour rester plus près du texte.

*"Nel '700"* se traduit par "Au 18ème siècle" (ou au XVIII siècle) - éventuellement "dans les années 1700" (mais en général on n'utilise pas cette formulation pour un siècle, plutôt pour une décennie : "dans les années 40")

*le idee dei filosofi* : les idées des philosophes 

*francesi *n'est pas dans le texte original - toutefois si tu souhaites le préciser, il faut le mettre au masculin : français
Phrase 3 : 

3.1. *Quand la guerre du 1914 explosa, tout le monde pensait de retourner tôt à la maison.*

*tutti *pensavano di tornare a casa : pas d'erreur de temps, 
mais "tutti" peut se traduire par "*tous*" ce qui me semble plus juste car ça fait référence à "tous les soldats" ou "tous ceux qui partaient" *et non pas "tout le monde"* puisque ce n'est pas tout le monde qui partait à la guerre
pensavano *di tornare *a casa : pensaient/croyaient qu'ils rentreraient à la maison.
"*tôt*" ne figure pas dans le texte d'origine
3.2. *Au contraire elle est durée quatre longs ans et elle a provoqué dix millions de victimes.*

*Invece : *j'aurais traduit par "au lieu de quoi" ou "alors que"
*è durata* : elle a duré
*quattro lunghi anni* : quatre longues années (mais "quattro anni" se traduirait "quatre ans" - désolée pour cette bizarrerie)

*morti *: "morts" plutôt que "victimes" qui est un terme moins précis que "morti", car victime inclut les blessés : "Personne qui a péri, a été tuée ou blessée dans des circonstances exceptionnelles. (Source : CNRTL)
Cordialement


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Heureusement que Janpol a vu "explosa" !!! (=> éclata)


----------



## Lisa_Benetti

Grazie mille per il grande aiuto e le spiegazioni!
Merci beaucoup!


----------



## janpol

Si cet exercice porte sur imparfait et passé simple (cf le titre de ce fil) il faut sans doute transformer le passé composé en passé simple.


----------



## Lisa_Benetti

C'était un exercice de traduction de l'italien au français. Les arguments étaient le passé simple et l'imparfait


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Les arguments étaient le passé simple et l'imparfait
C'est vrai. Pourtant plusieurs de ces verbes correspondent à un passé composé, et non à un passé simple. Par exemple : "certains ont résisté au temps" (ils résistent encore) comparé à "certains résistèrent au temps pendant des siècles / jusqu'aux bombardements  (etc)". 
Je suis curieuse de savoir pourquoi cet exercice demande de traduire exclusivement par imparfait ou passé simple.


----------



## soleil-sol

Bonjour, je voudrais savoir si le passé simple s'utilise en italien exactement comme en francais. c'est-a-dire le passato remoto. Est-ce que avec le passato remoto on l'utilise seulement dans la litterature et non pas dans les conversations de tous les jours ou pour causer.
Merci en avance
soleil-sol


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Il faudrait que la réponse vienne d'un italien...


----------

